

Stack Overflow isn't supposed to be “nice,” or for “all” programmers - ScottWRobinson
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/256003/on-large-communities-decaying-over-time-being-nice-or-mean-and-stack-overflow?lq=1

======
MichaelCrawford
I can't find the link just now so I'll have to ask my colleague.

Some guy ask a question like "I can use 'x + 2' to add two to the value of x.
How do I store the result?" I'm pretty sure he really did not know.

Someone replied "Use jQuery. jQuery can do everything."

This initiated the troll of the century, finally someone supplied the correct
answer "y = x + 2" with the end of the thread being "you suck".

~~~
m_myers
It was a satirical picture: [http://www.doxdesk.com/img/updates/20091116-so-
large.gif](http://www.doxdesk.com/img/updates/20091116-so-large.gif) (source:
[http://www.doxdesk.com/updates/2009.html](http://www.doxdesk.com/updates/2009.html))

~~~
MichaelCrawford
IHBT

Even so I'm going to post in on Facebook.

